# To Coupe or to not to Coupe



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

I am planning to purchase/lease a 330 w/SP, etc.. towards the end of this year.

Should I get the coupe or the sedan?

I really like the look of the coupe from the photos I have seen on this great website and elsewhere. It just looks very sporty. Definitely with the Sports Package.

I think I am getting too old! I am thinking the 2 door will not be practical and become hard to haul friends and family around in. I did notice it does have those nice long doors for somewhat easy entry. 

Is the back seat or overall interior of the coupe the same as the sedan? I have to check the specs, but I have to assume they they are the same or the coupe is a little smaller in the back?

Also an interesting issue about the interior of the 3 series is that it isn't that much smaller per the specs than a 5 series. However it does feel smaller when you are actually in the car for some reason.

Any of your comments will be much appreciated in helping me decide in a coupe or sedan. Thanks!

By the way I love that black molding around the 330 sedan - especially in silver.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

The coupe is very practical. Backseat is big and relatively easy to access. Good for occasional use...


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

I still do believe the coupe is sportier, but how can you resist the look of the sedan with that black molding, something about that black molding on silver creates a sporty sedan too.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

if you think you're going to have more than 2 ppl in your car often, get the sedan. They both look good, especially the pre-2002 330i with sport package, I think that looks sharp. I don't really like the new look of the sedan though, so I would go for a coupe. But I *rarely* have more than 2 ppl in my car, very very rarely...


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

ayn said:


> *if you think you're going to have more than 2 ppl in your car often, get the sedan. They both look good, especially the pre-2002 330i with sport package, I think that looks sharp. I don't really like the new look of the sedan though, so I would go for a coupe. But I rarely have more than 2 ppl in my car, very very rarely... *


That's a good point in most cases it's just 2 people driving around in the car for me too. You can just use your other 4 door sedan to take people around in.

It seems a lot of people don't like the new look of the 2002 sedan, I think it looks great if not better. The photo I posted above is that a 2002 or pre 2002?


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

bmwguynj said:


> *
> 
> That's a good point in most cases it's just 2 people driving around in the car for me too. You can just use your other 4 door sedan to take people around in.
> 
> It seems a lot of people don't like the new look of the 2002 sedan, I think it look great. The photo I posted above is that a 2002 or pre 2002? *


that is a *pre* 2002! 2002 sedans look different.

--Andrew


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ayn said:


> *if you think you're going to have more than 2 ppl in your car often, get the sedan. They both look good, especially the pre-2002 330i with sport package, I think that looks sharp. I don't really like the new look of the sedan though, so I would go for a coupe. But I rarely have more than 2 ppl in my car, very very rarely... *


The 325 or 328 looks better with the Type 44s....Steel Gray on Black


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ayn said:


> *if you think you're going to have more than 2 ppl in your car often, get the sedan. They both look good, especially the pre-2002 330i with sport package, I think that looks sharp. I don't really like the new look of the sedan though, so I would go for a coupe. But I rarely have more than 2 ppl in my car, very very rarely... *


I almost never have more than two, although I did have 7 in my last 328Ci once :eeps:

I've ridden in the back, it is comfortable...


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Here's my 2002 325i...


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

OHhhhhhhhhhh, i have my seat way to far back for anyone to EVER fit in the back!


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *OHhhhhhhhhhh, i have my seat way to far back for anyone to EVER fit in the back!  *


my girlfriend has her seat far back, but mine's up front. I made sure my wrist can comfortably reach the top of the steering wheel while my shoulders are pressed toward the seats... wasn't comfortable at first, but I got used to it... a lot more responsive and I can shuffle-steer easily...


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> my girlfriend has her seat far back, but mine's up front. I made sure my wrist can comfortably reach the top of the steering wheel while my shoulders are pressed toward the seats... wasn't comfortable at first, but I got used to it... a lot more responsive and I can shuffle-steer easily... *


i sit up too, but my seats still a little too far back for pple to sit comfortably behind me. but i do sit fo my wrist touches top of the wheel with arm slightly bent...



> I almost never have more than two, although I did have 7 in my last 328Ci once


damn nate! 7? wow it's work getting 5 into my sedan...


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

CCs328Ci said:


> *OHhhhhhhhhhh, i have my seat way to far back for anyone to EVER fit in the back!  *


By the way I am a newbie on here, but CCS328Ci, that is one sweet ride you have there and rear spoilers always looks great on coupes!


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

*There is a space issue in coupes!*

Thanks for all your replies!

There is a space issue in coupes, so basically you sacrifice that nice sporty luxury coupe look if you need to accomodate more than 2 people in this car.

Especially when you are driving and trying to give enough room to the people in the back seat.

I don't believe the sedan is much larger on the inside, but just easier to access due to the extra doors.

I wish I could have one of each - Coupe & Sedan!


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

Pete Teoh,

Thanks for the great pic of your 330i sedan.

I know you love what you have now, but would you have loved a coupe more if you could get it? Do you feel yourself wanting one when ever you see them around or are you perfectly happy with your sedan?


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

bmwguynj said:


> *
> 
> By the way I am a newbie on here, but CCS328Ci, that is one sweet ride you have there and rear spoilers always looks great on coupes! *


thanks bmwguynj I love my spoiler :thumb:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

For the past ten years, I have had 4 sedans, this time I chose to have a coupe. I am very happy with my choice and dont think it will change even if I were to choose again. 

The interior of the coupe and sedan looks pretty much the same to me, size wise. I was able to fit 5 people in my car the other day. The big difference between the two is:
1. the sporty look of the coupe(oh and I love the front bumper) 
and 
2. the convenience of 4 door. 
So ask yourself, which one can you live without?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

bmwguynj said:


> *Pete Teoh,
> 
> Thanks for the great pic of your 330i sedan.
> 
> I know you love what you have now, but would you have loved a coupe more if you could get it? Do you feel yourself wanting one when ever you see them around or are you perfectly happy with your sedan? *


I love my 325i... and no, I don't ever wish I had a ci. I think the E46 is the greatest looking sedan on the road. It looks very sporty despite the 4 doors. I really appreciate the convenience of the 4 door sedan.

Don't get me wrong, I love the looks of the ci too... but I guess age is catching up to me (turning 30 this year :yikes: ). My last car was a coupe, and while I liked it, I kept wishing I had a sedan.

Your mileage may vary...


----------



## Trea (Apr 15, 2002)

*The coupe is sexy...*

the sedan says mom and pop to me IMHO....


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I have found that the driving dynamics between the coupe and sedan are different. 

The sedan to me is actually more tossable and just seems to be a tighter car then the coupe. You also sit more upright in the Sedan which gives you a better view of the road. 

If driving dynamics is your most important factor, I would go with the sedan (without the folding rear seat) over the Coupe. It provides an extremely solid car, for some reason, the sedan feels more agile and seems to take the curves a little more confidently though there is a tiny drop more body sway due to the higher center of gravity.

The Coupe on the other hand is sportier looking no matter what anyone says, it's just the way it is . . . . coupes are sportier than sedans . . . 

I find the interior of the coupe to be more comfortable because the b-pillar is not in your way and the drivers door armrest is longer. It feels like your driving a bigger car and as far as the driver is concerned, there is more space. The Coupe sits lower which makes the handling feel flatter and there is less body sway (though we are talking very little difference)

If I were going to go and buy a new 2002 today . . . I would go with the sedan and that is strictly from a driving point of view, it drive's slightly (and we are talking extreme's here) better than the coupe

If looks and image were a major factor, then the Coupe is slicker looking and definitely gives off a sportier image.

Also, let me add . . . this is a viewpoint under a microscope.
Overall, they are both incredible cars !!!


----------

